# Error -43 when trying to FTP in Finder



## riddle (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm getting an error when I try to make an FTP connection to my hosting account at hostingmatters.com using the Mac Finder. I can make an FTP connection to HostingMatters in the command-line FTP client with no problem.

Details: In Mac OS X 10.4.5 I should be able to open a remote FTP site through the Finder > Go > Connect to Server dialogue. When I try, I get the error message:

Connecting to Server
The operation cannot be completed because one or more required items cannot be found.
(Error code -43).

I can successfully make an FTP connection in the Finder to a different host.

Any idea what error -43 means in this context? Thanks.


----------

